# I needz a name! *lots of pics*



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Well I'm very glad I stuck with the cambodian guy, he is a lot of fun and likes to 'stalk' his food. He seems to think he is a wild, rough and tough predator on the hunt :lol: I'm still trying to come up with the perfect name!





















































































...okay I'll stop 

I was having a lot of fun 'practicing' with the camera lol. He found his reflection which was VERY helpful... he would stay in one spot for extended periods of time. I just want the perfect name for him


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!! Name him Shark or Jaws. lol


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

Black Beard! lol

No but seriously he is a cutie!


----------



## Jessafall (Feb 1, 2010)

beautiful!!! names I could think of are: Bermuda, Daz, Ace, Pirate Pete, Rocket, Cruiser, Dante, Jasper, Max, and Ranger


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Barnacle Bill or Jack Sparrow

He's a beauty.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He's very pretty! How about Diable?


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hmm... Go with the mythology!! Like Zeus or Orion or something  Y'know, Orion the hunter!


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh I like orion... And I like going with the Greek mythology names too.I had been thinking about ace though. Hmmm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cute! Names: Pirate,Flame,or Tiger.


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

FancyFins said:


> Oh I like orion... And I like going with the Greek mythology names too.I had been thinking about ace though. Hmmm
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Yeah I was just thinking about constellations and such and thought of that... lol you could call him Supernova


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

hmm.. just a list of names that popped into my head as I looked at his pics..

Valentine
Sinister
Cupid
Ares
Majesty


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful! I like Jaws.lol


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow he is really beautiful! i love him! He has a ton of pressence, and you are an amazing photographer! I love the lighter color crowntail boy you got last week too! I can't wait til you put up picks to show how he has developed.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

In the second to last pic, his eye looks HUGE! LOL
Orion is defiantly cool


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

http://www.dl.ket.org/cgi-pub/foxweb.exe/[email protected]/db/pub/pub?by=romanname

Greek (All the way to the right of the page) and Roman names plus meanings. 
Helped me with my mythology homework last year.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Bruce!!!!! The shark from finding Nemo. Or Lenny from Shark Tales.  Hehe


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

SaylorKennedy said:


> http://www.dl.ket.org/cgi-pub/foxweb.exe/[email protected]/db/pub/pub?by=romanname
> 
> Greek (All the way to the right of the page) and Roman names plus meanings.
> Helped me with my mythology homework last year.


 

Oooo thanks for the link!


I really like Eros...

So I think I'm down to Ace, Eros, and Orion...I saw another one someone posted that I liked but I don't remember...


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

sstacy19 said:


> Wow he is really beautiful! i love him! He has a ton of pressence, and you are an amazing photographer! I love the lighter color crowntail boy you got last week too! I can't wait til you put up picks to show how he has developed.


I am definitely no good with a camera... lol he was just being very cooperative :-D And I will try to get some pictures of the other fish too.


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is the light colored guy, My friend has him in a 2.5 gallon I believe and she knew to get a heater after listening to me blab about fish all day  I really wish I would have kepy him lol!


----------



## finan (Mar 14, 2010)

How about "Iwak Cupang"?

Iwak Cupang is Betta Fish in Javanese.


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

What about Hunter? I love his coloring!


----------

